# Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White House.



## Darkwing (Sep 7, 2010)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100907/ap_on_re_us/quran_burning#mwpphu-container 

Who's going? :V


----------



## Lobar (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

Would rather not help recruit new terrorists, thanks.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

Brb burning bibles


----------



## Tycho (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Molly said:


> Brb burning bibles


 
[this]


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

I bet there's gonna be at least 20 votes for the Burning bibles option.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Darkwing said:


> I bet there's gonna be at least 20 votes for the Burning bibles option.


 
Eye for an eye, that's what it says in the bible amirite?


----------



## Tycho (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Molly said:


> Eye for an eye, that's what it says in the bible amirite?


 
Like we need an excuse to set shit on fire :V


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Tycho said:


> Like we need an excuse to set shit on fire :V


 Okay, point taken. BONFIRE TONIGHT, I'M MAKIN S'MORES


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Molly said:


> Eye for an eye, that's what it says in the bible amirite?


 
Hehe. True. 

Burning bibles is okay with me, doesn't hurt anybody. Makes a perfect counter-protest, until things eventually turn violent :I


----------



## Ratte (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

Fuck you, America.  Stop being retarded for like two minutes.  Seriously.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

Thank you Florida for making Mississippi look like they're with the times.


----------



## Conker (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Ratte said:


> Fuck you, America.  Stop being retarded for like two minutes.  Seriously.


 THIIIIIIIIIIIIIS

Though it's stories like this that make me watch the Colbert Report and Daily Show in the first place. 

America fuels all of its comics by being itself!

Also, I voted for the last one :V


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

Ugh... I used to live in Gainesville Florida... Shit's gone down so much since I've moved away.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

Oh, about this. Someone posted a journal about this earlier and I happened to get this comment regarding me mentioning that the French are snobby and racist for banning burquas or whatever:

"First, I think you're racist post against french people should not be tolerate over FA conversation and I hope moderators will delete your post. 

Second, France didn't banned Islamic clothing. They banned only the burqua, which is a cloth hiding the whole women face and that had for first reason to hide women presence in public.

Thank You"


Keep on being oversensitive, French people.
Except for Quebec-ians. You guys can stay. |3


----------



## Minuet (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

Eh, I'll be too busy running around the Denver Tech Center dressed up as Batman and stuffing myself silly on weird Japanese snack foods.


----------



## Ames (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Ratte said:


> Fuck you, America.  Stop being retarded for like two minutes.  Seriously.


 
You ask for the impossible.


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

That isn't a good way to show that you disagree with something. Christianity is supposed to teach one to rise above such things, to  "love thy neighbor" and etc. That really isn't nice, September 11th was terrible but what does burning a Quran do?Nothing just spreads hate and makes people angry.

=(


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

I do not par take in these events. I have a friend who's Muslim and he's one of my good friends


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



ShadowEon said:


> That isn't a good way to show that you disagree with something. Christianity is supposed to teach one to rise above such things, to  "love thy neighbor" and etc. That really isn't nice, September 11th was terrible but what does burning a Quran do?Nothing just spreads hate and makes people angry.
> 
> =(



I love you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aleu (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Thank you Florida for making Mississippi look like they're with the times.


 You're welcome :V


----------



## Xenke (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

Is there a law against this?

Granted, it's pretty stupid and insensitive, but still, is there?

Also, I hope they realize they'll have to go buy a Qur'an to do this, thus supporting it's various publishers. (or steal it, which I know for a fact is against the law)

BRB, burning shit.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



JamesB said:


> You ask for the impossible.


 
The only reason it's impossible is because the fucking morons have their heads stuck too far up their asses to listen to reason without getting sue-happy or saying how you're encroaching on their rights and freedoms.

If you have the freedom to be an ignorant cunt spewing mouthfuls of bullshit in every direction, I should have the freedom to kick you in the teeth.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Xenke said:


> Is there a law against this?
> 
> Granted, it's pretty stupid and insensitive, but still, is there?
> 
> ...


No it's not against the law.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



AleutheWolf said:


> No it's not against the law.


 
Well then people, stop trying to interfere with what they can legally do. :V

Though, you could exercise what you're legally allowed to do and throw bibles in their satanic Qur'an fire.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

I think I saw some homeless guy begging for money on a street corner. I think I'll go give him some money instead of wasting my time and money on something that happened 8 years ago. Living in the past will get you no where. Instead, learn from your mistakes and/or the mistakes of others and move on. Yeah, it sucked and horrific, but it's been forever ago and they're already buidling a new tower. Let's move on shall we?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Shouden said:


> I think I saw some homeless guy begging for money on a street corner. I think I'll go give him some money instead of wasting my time and money on something that happened 8 years ago. Living in the past will get you no where. Instead, learn from your mistakes and/or the mistakes of others and move on. Yeah, it sucked and horrific, but it's been forever ago and they're already buidling a new tower. Let's move on shall we?


 
I remember when the whole 'Freedom Tower' design team died in a plane crash. Coincidence? I think not!

CONSPIRACIES.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

Meh I don't even see what he really plans to achieve...

He knows he's going to get people to hate America even more... Can the FBI kidnap him since he's a threat to the nation?


----------



## Shouden (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Xenke said:


> I remember when the whole 'Freedom Tower' design team died in a plane crash. Coincidence? I think not!
> 
> CONSPIRACIES.


 
The Tower's still being built.



			
				Fenrari said:
			
		

> Meh I don't even see what he really plans to achieve...
> 
> He knows he's going to get people to hate America even more... Can the FBI kidnap him since he's a threat to the nation?​


 
People usually hate America because they either got envolved in a war they really shouldn't have (Vietnam) or we bombed cities in a way that killed more civilians than actual targets. "Oh, Ben Laden is in that big hotel there? Bomb it!" and so they bomb the hotel, killing several civilians in a mere effort to kill one guy. This is why I laugh whenever people in the movies go "But this is a civilian plane, they wouldn't shoot at us!" Actually, if it was a threat to national security, they'd blow up the plane in a heartbeat. It really is simply by luck that the plane that hit the pentagon actually hit  the pentagon. Then again, the nation wasn't really expecting people to be that stupid.

Also, the "War on Terrorism" that the nation is fighting is more about the oil than about the terrorism. "He who controls the oil rules the world" I guess, which is technically true. If one nation owned a monoply on the world's oil they could send a country into the dark ages in a second.
​


----------



## Xenke (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Shouden said:


> The Tower's still being built.


 
Indeed.

But it was a huge set back, from what I understand.


----------



## Beach Fox (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

exactly! i have nothing against the Christian faith, both of my parents are Christians.  But, unless its changed since i studied, Christianity, as ShadowEon said, teaches "love they neighbor." It did not say "love they neighbor as long as the believe the same as you do."  So this is just another incident of yet another Christian church making themselves out to be hypocrites and publicizing it to the entire world.  Again, no offense intended to anyone.  I especially love the arguments that these fanatics make that America is a Christian nation.  HELLO!! Read the first amendment!  It explicitly allows for the practice of any relation, q.e.d. America is a nation for ALL religions! But, no, saying that is un-American.  Message to you fanatics:  your heads are shoved so far up your asses that the lump in your throat is your damned nose!  Do us all a favor and pull it out!


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



ShadowEon said:


> That isn't a good way to show that you disagree with something. Christianity is supposed to teach one to rise above such things, to  "love thy neighbor" and etc. That really isn't nice, September 11th was terrible but what does burning a Quran do?Nothing just spreads hate and makes people angry.


 
Exactly. 



Xenke said:


> Is there a law against this?
> 
> Granted, it's pretty stupid and insensitive, but still, is there?
> 
> ...


 
No, there are no laws against it, and I hope there aren't, y'know why? Something called the First amendment. 

Sure, it's insensitive and encourages hate and bigotry, but y'know, that's free speech.

But what makes America great is that you have the freedom to call them knuckleheads!


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Fenrari said:


> Meh I don't even see what he really plans to achieve...
> 
> He knows he's going to get people to hate America even more... Can the FBI kidnap him since he's a threat to the nation?


 
Lolno. Read my above post, he is protected by the first amendment.

Also, wtf, mah thread got moved to lynx pl0x, I don't think lynx Pl0x is a place for political discussion >:C


----------



## Aleu (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Darkwing said:


> Lolno. Read my above post, he is protected by the first amendment.
> 
> Also, wtf, mah thread got moved to lynx pl0x, I don't think lynx Pl0x is a place for political discussion >:C


 that's what you get for posting only a link for the OP :V


----------



## Slyck (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

Let's all burn a bible on 9/12...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

"Too busy burning bibles"

Totally this.


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Shark_the_raptor said:


> "Too busy burning bibles"
> 
> Totally this.


 
Ill bring some extras


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

Too busy burning biblees (No, that's not a typo, those who have heard Eddie Izzard will get it.)

What I find really funny is that they're blatantly ignoring both General Petraus who said he feared for the troops lives, and the city who has an ordinance against open bonfires.

Too bad bibles are so expensive, or else I'd definitely burn more than one for these "people."


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Darkwing said:


> Sure, it's insensitive and encourages hate and bigotry, but y'know, that's free speech.


 
I'm not up to date at all with legal findings, but I'm pretty sure actions aren't covered by this.


----------



## Mayfurr (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



ShadowEon said:


> That isn't a good way to show that you disagree with something. Christianity is supposed to teach one to rise above such things, to  "love thy neighbor" and etc.


 


Beach Fox said:


> exactly! i have nothing against the Christian faith, both of my parents are Christians.  But, unless its changed since i studied, Christianity, as ShadowEon said, teaches "love they neighbor." It did not say "love they neighbor as long as the believe the same as you do."  So this is just another incident of yet another Christian church making themselves out to be hypocrites and publicizing it to the entire world.



This.

_*Luke 6: 32-36*_
"If you love those who love you, what credit is that to you? Even 'sinners' love those who love them. And if you do good to those who are good to you, what credit is that to you? Even 'sinners' do that. And if you lend to those from whom you expect repayment, what credit is that to you? Even 'sinners' lend to 'sinners,' expecting to be repaid in full. *But love your enemies, do good to them*, and lend to them without expecting to get anything back. Then your reward will be great, and you will be sons of the Most High, because he is kind to the ungrateful and wicked. Be merciful, just as your Father is merciful." _(emphasis added)_

"I like your Christ, I do not like your Christians. Your Christians are so unlike your Christ." - Mohandas Gandhi

Going by these "Christian" antics with Koran-burning, I think Gandhi has it nailed.


----------



## Aozn (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

This is why I don't follow religions, yes i believe that there is a "higher power" but because of all of the troubles that have been caused by religious group I refuse to take part with any of them. If some one wants to burn a book(s) then let them, just remember where there is an action there is an equal and opposite reaction, in this case its gonna piss the Muslim religions of and make more fuel for the terrorist and give them more recruits.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Slyck said:


> Let's all burn a bible on 9/12...


 why 9/12?


Californian_Calico said:


> Too bad bibles are so expensive, or else I'd definitely burn more than one for these "people."


 I've got some from when they were giving them out like candy from church. It's NIV anyway so it deserves to be burned even more :V


----------



## virus (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

Guy has shitlisted himself forever. 

Burning a bible is a waste of time. Its better to burn the FUCKING CHURCH DOWN


----------



## Tycho (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Mayfurr said:


> "I like your Christ, I do not like your Christians. Your Christians are so unlike your Christ." - Mohandas Gandhi
> 
> Going by these "Christian" antics with Koran-burning, I think Gandhi has it nailed.


 
Jesus is an awesome guy, it's his fan club I can't stand :V


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Xenke said:


> I'm not up to date at all with legal findings, but I'm pretty sure actions aren't covered by this.


 
Actually, actions are covered as long as the action doesn't hurt anybody. 

It's a peaceful protest, law enforcement and FBI have no reason and no right to interfere with the protest just because it's insensitive towards Muslims.


----------



## KyaKonami (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

They're causing America more trouble.  I think I'm going to go invest in a bomb shelter, because that's exactly what's going to be dropping out of the sky because of those dumbasses.  This is the reason I left Christianity.  I'm more of a Buddhist now.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

It turns out that the pastor's old church and even the Vatican is against his Quran-burning plan. http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_upsho...ven-pastors-old-church-condemns-quran-burning 



> "We are surprised and shocked at the extreme radicalism being displayed  [by Jones] right now on this issue," Stephan Baar of the Christian  Community of Cologne told the Associated Press. The 60-member church kicked out Jones in 2008. Jones' estranged daughter says the eviction arose from her father's reported penchant for dipping into the church's till to pay his own expenses."





> "The terrorist attacks of 9/11, says the Vatican, cannot be counteracted by an outrageous and grave gesture against a book considered sacred by a religious community."


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

After reading this it only seems like 50 people will do this. How has this gotten so much attention?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Metal_Skunk said:


> After reading this it only seems like 50 people will do this. How has this gotten so much attention?


 
Butthurt Christ Haters :v

srsly


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Darkwing said:


> Actually, actions are covered as long as the action doesn't hurt anybody.
> 
> It's a peaceful protest, law enforcement and FBI have no reason and no right to interfere with the protest just because it's insensitive towards Muslims.


 
Wrong!

Public bonfires need permission from local Fire Department. The Fire Department told them to jog on, they're going to burn them anyway, so they'll be breaking the law if they light up.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Smelge said:


> Wrong!
> 
> Public bonfires need permission from local Fire Department. The Fire Department told them to jog on, they're going to burn them anyway, so they'll be breaking the law if they light up.


 
Oh, yeah, that's true. 

Well we'll see what happens I guess, but it's really sad to see that all of this controversy is gonna be going on during September 11th. Y'know, can't people just drop the debate for a day for those who died?


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Darkwing said:


> it's really sad to see that all of this controversy is gonna be going on during September 11th. Y'know, can't people just drop the debate for a day for those who died?


 
That's why they're doing it on that day. To say "look at us, we're edgy".


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Smelge said:


> That's why they're doing it on that day. To say "look at us, we're edgy".


 
And also because apparently they are opening up the Islamic Center on that day. 

So it's not entirely on their end, but on the Islamic Center's end as well. 

I really don't like this, they are basically turning 9/11 into a stupid fight about who's religion is better.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Darkwing said:


> And also because apparently they are opening up the Islamic Center on that day.
> 
> So it's not entirely on their end, but on the Islamic Center's end as well.


 
This is new and exciting. Funny, but last I heard, Fox was whining that they were breaking ground on the Community centre on 9/11. So the story has now changed to it opening that day, despite neither of those things are happening on 9/11, it just makes justifying being a religious dick or shouting at Muslims in the street so much easier if you have justification, even if it's made up bullshit.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Smelge said:


> This is new and exciting. Funny, but last I heard, Fox was whining that they were breaking ground on the Community centre on 9/11. So the story has now changed to it opening that day, despite neither of those things are happening on 9/11, it just makes justifying being a religious dick or shouting at Muslims in the street so much easier if you have justification, even if it's made up bullshit.


 
Huh? 

So it's not opening up on 9/11? Then when does it open?


----------



## Lobar (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Darkwing said:


> Huh?
> 
> So it's not opening up on 9/11? Then when does it open?


 
They're pretty far from even having an estimate.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Darkwing said:


> Oh, yeah, that's true.
> 
> Well we'll see what happens I guess, but it's really sad to see that all of this controversy is gonna be going on during September 11th. Y'know, can't people just drop the debate for a day for those who died?


 It already is a day. It's called Patriot Day or something...


----------



## Code Red (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

I'm staying out of this.  There is way to much controversy in this subject to even talk about it ATM.


----------



## Beach Fox (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

Okay so, Bible burning at my house Saturday.  I'll be having burgers, hot dogs, and homestyle fries. Who wants to come?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

I like how people who oppose this find it alright to do the exact same thing, or at least attempt to.

Fuck off.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

Just heard it on the local news, the florida minister is cancelling his Quran-burning plans. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100909/ap_on_re_us/quran_burning 

But I bet you guys are still gonna be burning bibles :V


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

People are still going to be burning Korans. One dumbshit was ignorant enough to say that the bible never mentions killing non-Christians.
FUCKING DUMBSHITS! GET ME OUT OF AMERICA! BAWWWW


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

I say we fight fire with fire.

Donate Qurans for them to burn.

Make hole in quran.

Fill hole with gunpowder.

we hereby dedicate this demonstration to god who hates all godammed musliiiiiiibOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

put that in your pipe and smoke it

aaa wait dooooonttt


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

oh, here's a lovely quote from a commenter
"MINE HOWEVER WON'T SEE 9/12/10 BECAUSE I REMEMBER AND I WILL NOT FORGET  THAT DAY AND WHEN IT WAS BROADCAST AROUND THE WORLD HOW THOSE DEMON  PEOPLE CHEER'D .OH YEA I   REMEMBER .SO THE SATANIC VERSUS I PUT IN MY  GARAGE WILL NOT ....WILL NOT SEE 9/12/10 . I WILL NOT FORGET"

What's wrong with this statement?


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



AleutheWolf said:


> oh, here's a lovely quote from a commenter
> "MINE HOWEVER WON'T SEE 9/12/10 BECAUSE I REMEMBER AND I WILL NOT FORGET  THAT DAY AND WHEN IT WAS BROADCAST AROUND THE WORLD HOW THOSE DEMON  PEOPLE CHEER'D .OH YEA I   REMEMBER .SO THE SATANIC VERSUS I PUT IN MY  GARAGE WILL NOT ....WILL NOT SEE 9/12/10 . I WILL NOT FORGET"
> 
> What's wrong with this statement?


You mean aside from the terrible grammar and overuse of the capslock key?


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Californian_Calico said:


> You mean aside from the terrible grammar and overuse of the capslock key?


 You can't expect much from angry rednecks man...


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



AleutheWolf said:


> oh, here's a lovely quote from a commenter
> "MINE HOWEVER WON'T SEE 9/12/10 BECAUSE I REMEMBER AND I WILL NOT FORGET  THAT DAY AND WHEN IT WAS BROADCAST AROUND THE WORLD HOW THOSE DEMON  PEOPLE CHEER'D .OH YEA I   REMEMBER .SO THE SATANIC VERSUS I PUT IN MY  GARAGE WILL NOT ....WILL NOT SEE 9/12/10 . I WILL NOT FORGET"
> 
> What's wrong with this statement?


 
Lol, it's either from yahoo or youtube.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Darkwing said:


> Lol, it's either from yahoo or youtube.


 yahoo. My mind is numb from reading comments.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

I think it's rather sad, really. And, I've said it before, I really wish people like this wouldn't call themselves Christian while committing hate-crimes and acts of discrimination. Seriously.




			
				James 3:9-12 said:
			
		

> *With the tongue we praise our Lord and Father, and with it we curse men, who have been made in God's likeness. Out of the same mouth come praise and cursing. My brothers, this should not be. Can both fresh water and salt water flow from the same spring? My brothers, can a fig tree bear olives, or a grapevine bear figs? Neither can a salt spring produce fresh water.*




Honestly, the are so many passages in the Bible that are against things like "Burn the Quaran" day, that, it's more than obvious that this guy hasn't even picked up a Bible, much less read one.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Darkwing said:


> But I bet you guys are still gonna be burning bibles :V


 
Since burning annoying Christians is out of the question, maybe :V


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Shouden said:


> I think it's rather sad, really. And, I've said it before, I really wish people like this wouldn't call themselves Christian while committing hate-crimes and acts of discrimination. Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, the are so many passages in the Bible that are against things like "Burn the Quaran" day, that, it's more than obvious that this guy hasn't even picked up a Bible, much less read one.


 Oh they read the bible. They just choose to follow what they want.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



AleutheWolf said:


> Oh they read the bible. They just choose to follow what they want.



Right. Apparently, the questoin "What would Jesus do?" never came up when this idiot was planning this. The only time Christ really went around trashing a place was when people were using the temble as a market...which there are some churches doing that, too.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Shouden said:


> Right. Apparently, the questoin "What would Jesus do?" never came up when this idiot was planning this. The only time Christ really went around trashing a place was when people were using the temble as a market...which there are some churches doing that, too.


 People still believe Jesus would say "Eye for an eye"


----------



## Shouden (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



AleutheWolf said:


> People still believe Jesus would say "Eye for an eye"


 
If that's what people think Jesus wants, then it's evidence they haven't actually read the passage it's from.

"You have heard it said, 'And eye for an eye, a tooth for a tooth.' But I tell you, do not resist an evil person. If someone strikes you on the right cheek, turn to him the other also." - Matthew 5:38-39

Kinda like people always quote the "Wives serve your husbands" passage and conviently leave out the "And husbands love your wives" part.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

Right, it's people like that that piss me the fuck off like no other. I just want to punch every single one of them in the face screaming "YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG!"


----------



## Shouden (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

Yup. It's "Christians" that go off and do something wicked and stupid like this that piss me off. Seriously, if someone or a church was doing something like publically burning the Quaran in my city, I'd go down and protest their protesting. I might even do a little preaching.


----------



## jeff (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

the pentagon called uncle skeeter and asked real nice so now the barbee-Q is cancelled
praise allha


----------



## Code Red (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Beach Fox said:


> Okay so, Bible burning at my house Saturday.  I'll be having burgers, hot dogs, and homestyle fries. Who wants to come?


 
Spy, you're sappin mah patience.



Look, I'm from the Church of Christ, (yeah, the snobs of the religion.) I think that the object is to try to show them that they are flawed using peace, not burning books.  The one thing that is flawed with Muslims is that they don't know that God loves them.  That is why they do what they do.  We can't just use more violence, that will make things worse.  People need to lay off the fire and brimstone.  What happened to this passage?



			
				Luke 10:27  NIV said:
			
		

> 27He answered: " 'Love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your strength and with all your mind'; and, '*Love your neighbor as yourself*.'"



WARNING: The Bible IS a double edged sword.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Shartblaster said:


> the pentagon called uncle skeeter and asked real nice so now the barbee-Q is cancelled
> praise allha


 It's not canceled. Just suspended.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Code Red said:


> Spy, you're sappin mah patience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do know that the whole "Bible burning" thing in this thread is a joke, right? But, everyone is flawed and everyone does stupid stuff, but if I stick my head down the barrel of a gun, I'm not going to go "Hey bullet, I'm protesting you in the name of God!" 'cause not only would I die, I'd make my fellow Chirstians look like idiots.

And for this, I like the passage in James that says "He who says he loves God, but hates his brother is a liar."


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



AleutheWolf said:


> It's not canceled. Just suspended.


 
This. 

I read about it online. He never gave a specific date, I guess he doesn't want to make himself look like a pussy.


----------



## Twink (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

Booooooo religion only kills people

not trying to offend anyone just my view


----------



## Beach Fox (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



			
				Shouden said:
			
		

> You do know that the whole "Bible burning" thing in this thread is a joke, right? But, everyone is flawed and everyone does stupid stuff, but if I stick my head down the barrel of a gun, I'm not going to go "Hey bullet, I'm protesting you in the name of God!" 'cause not only would I die, I'd make my fellow Chirstians look like idiots.



thank you Shouden.  Let me first offer apologies to anyone I offended with my comment



			
				Beach Fox said:
			
		

> okay so, Bible burning at my house Saturday. I'll be having burgers, hot dogs, and homestyle fries. Who wants to come?



I am not so narrow-minded as to actually _do_ that.  It. Was. A. Joke.  Yes, that's it. A joke, meant to ridicule the idiots who tried to hold the Koran burning.  Now if you're one of them....well....i'll be quite frank, you're an idiotic moron who is no better than the "evil Muslims." (Just putting this out there to prevent any misinterpretations, I honestly don't care about your religion).  Okay? We good? Probably not but we are to my mind.


----------



## Code Red (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Beach Fox said:


> I am not so narrow-minded as to actually _do_ that.  It. Was. A. Joke.  Yes, that's it. A joke, meant to ridicule the idiots who tried to hold the Koran burning.  Now if you're one of them....well....i'll be quite frank, you're an idiotic moron who is no better than the "evil Muslims." (Just putting this out there to prevent any misinterpretations, I honestly don't care about your religion).  Okay? We good? Probably not but we are to my mind.


 
It might be just a joke, but it still hits close to home, seeing that I am attending a Christian college ATM.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

It's canceled now but some pastor in Springfield wants to go along with it.

http://www.newschannel5.com/Global/story.asp?S=13129871


----------



## Xenke (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



AleutheWolf said:


> It's canceled now but some pastor in Springfield wants to go along with it.
> 
> http://www.newschannel5.com/Global/story.asp?S=13129871


 
No surprise there.

Now angry people who need an excuse to burn bibles can still burn them.

Because that's the most constructive thing they can think of doing with their time.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Xenke said:


> No surprise there.
> 
> Now angry people who need an excuse to burn bibles can still burn them.
> 
> Because that's the most constructive thing they can think of doing with their time *Bibles*.


 
Fixed.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Tycho said:


> Fixed.


 
If I had a bible, I'd be rearranging the sentences to make a new story.

I'D CALL IT, THE NEW NEW TESTAMENT.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Xenke said:


> If I had a bible, I'd be rearranging the sentences to make a new story.
> 
> I'D CALL IT, THE NEW NEW TESTAMENT.


 
You should play Mad Libs with bible passages.


----------



## Twink (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Tycho said:


> You should play Mad Libs with bible passages.


 
you sir have struck literary gold!


----------



## Xenke (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Tycho said:


> You should play Mad Libs with bible passages.


 
...

Someone needs to make a website for this purpose.


----------



## Mayfurr (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Shouden said:


> If that's what people think Jesus wants, then it's evidence they haven't actually read the passage it's from.
> 
> "You have heard it said, 'And eye for an eye, a tooth for a tooth.' But I tell you, do not resist an evil person. If someone strikes you on the right cheek, turn to him the other also." - Matthew 5:38-39
> 
> Kinda like people always quote the "Wives serve your husbands" passage and conveniently leave out the "And husbands love your wives" part.


 


Shouden said:


> And for this, I like the passage in James that says "He who says he loves God, but hates his brother is a liar."



With these sorts of posts in this thread, you have demonstrated yourself to be a hundred-fold more worthy of the title "Christian" than the so-called "man of God" that started this whole mess.

I salute you.


----------



## PAMtLion (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Molly said:


> Brb burning bibles



That'll be fast, they burn quickly.


----------



## PAMtLion (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Code Red said:


> Spy, you're sappin mah patience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What's peaceful about symbolic acts of terrorism, causing increased hate and strife in the world.  But, as a Church of Christ member, I guess you know nothing about Christ-like values and Christ teachings - ya'll burned the Christian Bible decades ago.


----------



## PAMtLion (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Beach Fox said:


> Okay so, Bible burning at my house Saturday.  I'll be having burgers, hot dogs, and homestyle fries. Who wants to come?



Can I bring something - like baked beans   Jesus wants to come along, too.  To finally get rid of that book that's misquoted 99.999999% of the time and replace it with one word.  "LOVE"  There is no stronger or more powerful message.


----------



## PAMtLion (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Beach Fox said:


> Shouden said:
> 
> 
> > Code Red said:
> ...




If a Christian felt offended, he/she is no follower of Christ.  It's the close minded, anti-Christian Fake Christians that should apologize for their remarks.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

Jeez PAM, learn to quote properly instead of quadruple posting.


----------



## Beach Fox (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

DELETED


----------



## Code Red (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



PAMtLion said:


> What's peaceful about symbolic acts of terrorism, causing increased hate and strife in the world.  But, as a Church of Christ member, I guess you know nothing about Christ-like values and Christ teachings - ya'll burned the Christian Bible decades ago.


 


PAMtLion said:


> Can I bring something - like baked beans   Jesus wants to come along, too.  To finally get rid of that book that's misquoted 99.999999% of the time and replace it with one word.  "LOVE"  There is no stronger or more powerful message.


 


PAMtLion said:


> If a Christian felt offended, he/she is no follower of Christ.  It's the close minded, anti-Christian Fake Christians that should apologize for their remarks.


 
If you have some sort of problem with the Church of Christ, Deal with it.  To me, burning the bible is complete and total disrespect to God himself.  

Here are some suggestions, One: SHUT UP.  Two: Learn how to use the edit button.


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Code Red said:


> If you have some sort of problem with the Church of Christ, Deal with it.  To me, burning the bible is complete and total disrespect to God himself.
> 
> Here are some suggestions, One: SHUT UP.  Two: Learn how to use the edit button.


 
so's burning the quran, because the God of Abraham is the same whether it's Judaism, Christianity which takes its basis (the OT for history and the same God) from Judaism, or Islam which also recognizes the same God as one and even recognizes Jesus as a prophet (like the Jews, except they don't see him as the son of God,) just as Mohammed was their seminary prophet of Islam.

Burning any holy book from either of those three religions, by your standard, is also utter disrespect for God himself, regardless of whether or not you believe in the contents of such.  All three religions worship the same God.  In different ways, of course, but the one God is a common thread to each.

but, whatever, fatkidinbigdogsshirt.jpg

EDIT:


> The one thing that is flawed with Muslims is that they don't know that God loves them. That is why they do what they do.


yes all billion plus of "them" do "that thing they do" because they don't know that God loves them.  every last one.  and for no other reason.  nope.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*



Code Red said:


> If you have some sort of problem with the Church of Christ, Deal with it.  To me, burning the bible is complete and total disrespect to God himself.
> 
> Here are some suggestions, One: SHUT UP.  Two: Learn how to use the edit button.


 
You're being stupider than I usually am.

Stop posting.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

I only have one thing to say to Mr. Jones...

[yt]-EQ6GO991hU[/yt]


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Church still going with Sept. 11th Quran Burning, despite warnings from White Hou*

My god ever since we left Iraq things have only gotten worse not better.
Sure less soldiers are dying but politics and religions are colliding like two opposing militaries all went at it in one giant battle.


----------

